

Nexus 7 tablet is $50 more in Australia then the US - mydnite

The Nexus 7 tablet is $50 more expensive in Australia even though the Aussie dollar is almost the same as the US dollar.  What's going on there?<p>* Go to the nexus 7 google page http://www.google.com/nexus/#/7<p>* See the text "The new $199 tablet from Google"<p>* Click "Buy Now"<p>* Prepare to be disappointed.<p>I would have thought Google would be above the regional price discrimination that regularly occurs in Australia.
======
zephjc
Taxes? US listed prices often don't include taxes, where in many other
countries require taxes (sales, VAT, etc) be included in the listed price.

~~~
mydnite
That's a bit confusing for people in the US.

Oh well.

------
Joyfield
Well at least you can buy it. I am in Sweden and can't.

------
arrgeebee
Combination of things including GST.

